# Skip tooth?



## mickeyc (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm about to demonstrate my ignorance here.....what is the "advantage" to a skip tooth sprocket/chain?  Why were they used?  Just curious.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Iverider (Dec 23, 2013)

No real advantage or disadvantage. 

Well...disadvantage would be NOS skiptooth chains are $100+ now-a-days!


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 23, 2013)

Advantages:     1. looks cool
                       2. Strong
Disadvantages: 1. Heavy as F$&@
                       2. Less gearing options.
                       3.inefficient power transfer.
I prefer skiptooth on my old bikes, mainly because it looks great and I still have a stockpile of NOS chains!!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 23, 2013)

And they were used because that's what was readily available when it all started. It's the same chain used on machine tools. I still go to machine shops and a lot of tube feeders are spun by skiptooth chains. I'm sure we'll get better info from our fellow cabers that have been around since the dawn of time, and the beginnings of bicycle chains.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 23, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> Advantages:
> I prefer skiptooth on my old bikes, mainly because it looks great and I still have a stockpile of NOS chains!!!




So that's where all the NOS Diamonds went to!   

The higher end bikes (Autocycles/Champions) came with a 1/2" pitch chain and sprocket indicating that 1" or "Skiptooth" drive trains were the standard equipment for the mid and low end bikes.  I'll step out and theorize that production efficiencies made the skiptooth obsolete in favor of the half pitch which was probably perceived as higher quality since it normally came on the better equipped bikes of the period.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 23, 2013)

No advantage to skiptooth aside from being the correct style on early bikes. One could theorize that it is a more durable system, as it uses sprockets and cogs that are much thicker (and much heavier) but in the real world it's a chain system that was phased out by the mid-1950s because it was old-fashioned even then. The standard half-inch chain that we all use today is plenty durable, and as previous posters mentioned it offers finer gradations of gearing choices. Plus half-inch is just easier to deal with all around.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guys......clear now.

Mike


----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2013)

I belive half inch pitch was more of a deluxe bike option at first. And that it became the norm. And one inch pitch was phased out.


----------

